# Where to get an 600mm+1.4x Lens Profile for Lightroom?



## xps (Mar 9, 2017)

I am looking for an lens profile for an Canon L IS II 4 600mm + 1.4x III extender for Lightroom 2015.9

Does anybody know, where to get/buy it from?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm curious about any better answers but I seem to recall there is a tool for creating them yourself; I have no idea how to employ it though.

Jim


----------



## Otara (Mar 10, 2017)

https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/lens-profile-support.html


----------



## LDS (Mar 10, 2017)

Jim Saunders said:


> I seem to recall there is a tool for creating them yourself; I have no idea how to employ it though.



Basically, you have to take some images of the specific Adobe target (a checkerboard). Usually are at least nine images, with the target at the centre, edges and corners (it should not fill the entire image), each of them shot with the same focus, aperture and focal length - but a profile file can contain several calibrations for different settings.

Profiles also store the body used, so each body/lens combination can be calibrated separately, if needed. Note that Adobe profiles themselves could have been made using with a single camera body.

You can print the target yourself, Adobe supplies files for different sizes, you need one useful for a given focal length. Then the images are loaded into the profile creator tool, which computes the corrections needed and generates the profile file used by LR/ACR/PS, after being told some information about the target used.

Just, with a 600+1.4x some little space between the camera and the target will be required 

Someone shares his or her profiles, there's also the downloader tool to get them through Adobe - of course they are "community made", and AFAIK not "quality checked" by Adobe. Which means they can be better than Adobe ones, equal or worse


----------

